# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  CABRAS LECHERAS RAZA SANI SAANEN EN PERÚ PARA MEJORAR LA PRODUCCIÓN LECHERA LOTE COMPLETO

## Pedro Bazan

Vendo lote completo de cabras Raza Sani (Saanen) de procedencia europea - Lote perteneciente al ex Ministro Bologna. Están. Tenemos madres, maltones, machos y crías. Precios: . Madres $250.- Dolares cada una. Machos $ 350.- Crías $ 100.- Precios a tratar por mayor o lote completo. Tenemos 200 cabras ubicadas en Lurín. Esta raza produce de 3-5 lts. por día en su pico máximo de producción.La raza es originaria del valle de Saanen en el cantón de Berna, en Suiza y a partir de 1893 se ha extendido por el mundo, pudiéndose afirmar que es la mejor raza caprina lechera de la actualidad. Contacto. Ing. Pedro Bazán - 971897725 - 940683532Temas similares: Artículo: Desarrollan fertilizante biológico para mejorar la producción de hortalizas Artículo: Perú ofrece asesoría a Marruecos para mejorar su producción de quinua Artículo: Compran 12 toros Brown Swiss para elevar producción lechera en Incahuasi Puno aumentaría 25% su producción lechera en 2010 Cobertizos contribuirían a duplicar la producción lechera

----------


## pacotore

hola en que clima se crian? pues mi zona esta es oxapampa

----------


## Pedro Bazan

Buenos días. Se adaptan a climas tropicales. Estas cabras están aclimatadas para Chile y Perú. Por supuesto que todo dependerá del manejo adecuado para lograr mayor producción de leche. Ing. Pedro Bazán 971897725

----------


## mendel montoya

me gustaría saber si tiene en stock mas ganado caprino saanen en venta, para lambayeque.

----------


## Ararat

Estas cabras lecheras Saanen se crían en muchos lugares del Paraguay principalmente en el departamento de Caaguazú.  *Caaguazú:* temperatura media en verano 25.8ºC, temperatura media en invierno 16.2ºC, precipitación pluvial: 1560 mm. *Oxapampa:* temperatura media en verano 19ºC, temperatura media en invierno 17ºC, precipitación pluvial: 1411 mm. *Chiclayo:*  temperatura media en verano 25.6ºC, temperatura media en invierno 19.1ºC, precipitación pluvial 21 mm. (desértico). 
El verano paraguayo tiene temperaturas máximas mayores de 40ºC, ni en Oxapampa ni en Lambayeque se llegan a esos extremos. 
Es  factible criar cabras lecheras Saanen en los andes subtropicales de 1800 metros de altitud como Oxapampa, tambien en Lambayeque que tiene clima subtropical como el  paraguayo.  Nota: Además de todo en el Paraguay hay excelente genética de ganado ovino y vacuno que se adapta asombrosamente a la costa de Lambayeque, Piura y Tumbes. 
Les envío estos interesantes artículos:  http://www.abc.com.py/edicion-impres...as-478133.html  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94QpVHo0xtI

----------


## pruhldepinho36@hotmail.com

buenas quisiera saber si todavia esta en venta sus cabras se que el blog es antiguo pero si los tuviera me interesaria comprar 07 crias un macho y 06 hembras. vivo en la selva de atalaya ucayali. gracias x la respuesta

----------

